
React hook router updated to version 1.2.1 - chris_engel
https://parastudios.de/updates-about-react-hook-router/
======
chris_engel
Its one month since the initial release and lots of things happened.

\- Intercepting navigation intents for security and/or animation

\- Utilizing query parameters

\- Serverside Rendering (SSR)

\- Setting the window title, fetching the current path, performance
improvements and more

As usual, all purely utilizing hooks. No JSX has been harmed during the
development :)

